# So, is Angelina bfing?



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Okay, you will have to forgive me for being obsessed with Angelina Jolie but I am finding it very interesting to see how things are unfolding with her as far as the baby. (Well, okay, maybe obsessed is the wrong word--I'm not--at least not more than any of the rest of America and the world apparently are!) Please keep in mind that I know that everything in a magazine doesn't accurately reflect reality, etc.

First of all, I remember noticing when she adopted her first kid (Maddox) that there were like a million pictures of her with him all over the place. And then the same with Zahara. Granted, both were a bit older (ie not newborn) when she adopted them, but seems to me like she must have been out and about with them to a greater extent because I assume that if she was taking Shiloh out more I assume that the paparrazi would be taking a million photos which would be ending up in magazines, and beyond one or two posed photo spreads in People I haven't seen too many photos of the baby! And I still see photos of her and Brad going places/doing things with the two older kids. So I have to wonder--does she just have a nanny taking care of the baby all the time while she gallivants around making movies and saving the world? And why would someone who seems like such an attached/involved parent to her older/adopted children spend so much time doing things that don't include her biological baby? I mean, people are all different, but I have seen photos of her and Brad zipping around Vietnam on a motorcycle when the baby was a few months old, and I can't just imagine leaving my baby as much as it would seem that she does, especially if I were breastfeeding. What does this say about how she is treating the kids differently? Like, is she more protective of Shiloh than of the other kids? Or is she less attached? Or what?

Second, I read somewhere (People?) a couple of months ago an article on her and whether she was pregnant again, and they were saying that she had "a bump." I remember that some friend of hers was quoted saying that she wasn't pregnant, she had just put on a little bit of weight, because she was "taking a break from breastfeeding." I remember being like, uh, what the heck does THAT mean? Obviously, you can't just "take a break" over an extended period of time if you are breastfeeding and are commited to continuing to breastfeed. Even if you were pumping, you would still be burning those lactating calories, so it wouldn't make sense to say that is a reason for gaining some weight.

Third, in the latest edition of People, she is quoted as saying in a recent TV interview (Good Morning America?) something about how Brad is so wonderful, that he got up early with all three kids this morning so that she could sleep in, and that it is very difficult, that he had to deal with food and bottles for both girls and everything. Yes, I know, I know, it could have been pumped breast milk. But I didn't get that sense from it, and the interviewer also asked her if she was pregnant or trying, and she said no, she is on the pill. Yes, I know, it could be the mini pill. But overall it made me feel like even if she is by some chance breastfeeding, she sure doesn't really care to make breastfeeding part of her agenda to the public.

If she is indeed not nursing, I find it curious that someone who is so ostensibly dedicated to the wellbeing of children all over the world, and who has traveled to countries and situations where breastfeeding is critical for health and survival, and who works with organizations that promote breastfeeding as part of their agenda, would not breastfeed their own biological child. What's up with that?

(P.S.--Yes, I know I need to get a life and stop reading People magazine!







)


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

according to this http://babyrazzi.com/baby/category/a...lie-brad-pitt/
she isn't any longer. I too was hoping she would bf for a long time and openly talk about it. it would be great to have a huge star being an advocate. of course it could backfire and people would just chalk it up to Angelina being crazy like when she was wearing the vile of blood around her neck.

However I wonder if because she bottle fed both of her other kids, due to adoption, that it just wasn't that big of a deal to her. I know a lot of moms do things similarly to how they did things with their first just because thats what they know.


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

She was BF for a few months at least, but since then her breast size has gone way down and I think she stopped when she started filming that movie in India a few months ago. Her and Brad went away for a weekend, for example. She still seems like a really good mom to me, they have been bringing the baby out more, but imagine the circus that follows them everywhere.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Interesting that you should mention the picture of her zipping around on a motorcycle with Brad. Did you look in the background of the picture? Did you see the paparazzi on motorcycles not even 3 ft away from their bike?

It was at that moment that I said "No wonder you never see that baby." No wonder.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
Interesting that you should mention the picture of her zipping around on a motorcycle with Brad. Did you look in the background of the picture? Did you see the paparazzi on motorcycles not even 3 ft away from their bike?

It was at that moment that I said "No wonder you never see that baby." No wonder.

I agree that I can see why a person would not want to have their children in those situations. Which makes me wonder though, why they are and have been so frequently photographed with the other two--Zahara wasn't much older than Shiloh is now when she was adopted, and as soon as she was out of the hospital they were toting her all around, and I still see photographs of them with Maddox and Zahara all the time, but no Shiloh.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
I agree that I can see why a person would not want to have their children in those situations. Which makes me wonder though, why they are and have been so frequently photographed with the other two--Zahara wasn't much older than Shiloh is now when she was adopted, and as soon as she was out of the hospital they were toting her all around, and I still see photographs of them with Maddox and Zahara all the time, but no Shiloh.

I have noticed the same things and thought the same things. They are out and about with the older kids all the time but hardly every the baby. I don't know if they're really trying to help the adjustment especially the adopted vs. biological issues or what the deal is but it struck me as odd as well. Same thoughts about BFing. I do know someone who adopted after years of infertility and then got pg. They were going to BF but since the older child had formula they didn't think it was that big of a deal. When the mother had trouble nursing they quit pretty much right away because hey formula was good enough for the adopted child right?


----------



## LydiaJW (Jun 4, 2006)

Just wanted to point out that having your breast size go way down doesnt meant you aren't bfing. I lose my pregnancy weight usually in about 2 months from having a baby, and my breasts go from a D to a small B during that time. most people assume that I must not be bfing because how could I with such small breasts. But make no mistake, I nursed my daughter til 21 months and my son til 14 months!

It is too bad she quit so soon, she would have been an AWESOME bfing advocate! You'd think with all her baby wearing she'd be into it.


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

'swhy I like Gwen.

She still bf's I think, and they're babes are just weeks? apart.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I thought surely Angelina would BF....but I guess sometimes it's easier to be an activist than actually sustain another life with your milk.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

I read the reason she quit early is b/c she lost too much weight and it was making her very unhealthy. That`s what happens when you have those tiny Hollywood weight gains!! Putting on 60 lbs like some of us do, now that`s a good way to have some serious b-feeding reserves.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
I agree that I can see why a person would not want to have their children in those situations. Which makes me wonder though, why they are and have been so frequently photographed with the other two--Zahara wasn't much older than Shiloh is now when she was adopted, and as soon as she was out of the hospital they were toting her all around, and I still see photographs of them with Maddox and Zahara all the time, but no Shiloh.

Those aren't really fair comparisons to make (Mad when young and Zahara when young). Back then, Angelina just had to deal with regular Jolie paparazzi. Now they have to deal with Brangelina stalkarazzi. Much different. Much scarier. The bigger kids are easier to handle in that mess than an infant. I certainly wouldn't put my infant in that situation. I probably wouldn't bring her out until she was at least a year old. Remember that ride they took when they first got to India, in a rickshaw with Mad? They had to cut it short because it got dangerous for their son. So sad.

And I do believe that there's an element of making their kids feel like the addition of a bio child does not affect how much their parents love THEM. If I had an adopted child first and then a bio child, I believe I'd give the adopted child extra lovin' for awhile to emphasize their place in the family.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:

I read the reason she quit early is b/c she lost too much weight and it was making her very unhealthy.
From http://babyrazzi.com/baby/category/a...lie-brad-pitt/

Quote:

It seems though, that the problem of not being able to put on weight is a serious issue for some people. Angelina has been struggling with this problem ever since she stopped breastfeeding six-month-old Shiloh. At least this gives credence to what I experienced twice&#8230;the weight wouldn't budge until I weaned my children to a bottle&#8230;and then it just flew off! I remember wanting to cry when all the celebs&#8230;particularly Cindy Crawford would proclaim that breastfeeding was their weight loss secret! Reportedly, in the last two months Angelina has lost 10 pounds and gone from 26-inch-waist jeans to a 24. She has become so concerned that she has consulted a doctor, as she thinks something might be wrong. All of her friends are urging her to slow down and not push herself to do so much and Brad is also quite worried.
I don't know if that was gleaned from the Vogue article or if this is even a reliable source but it looks like she didn't lose until after weaning...


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

I too have often wondered "Where is Shiloh?" What a beautiful baby btw!

I wish more celeb moms would bf and talk more openly about it.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy* 
I too have often wondered "Where is Shiloh?" What a beautiful baby btw!

I wish more celeb moms would bf and talk more openly about it.

Read my posts above and look at those stalkarazzi photos. You probably wouldn't take your child out in that either.

And she was very obviously wearing a nursing bra in those first photos with Shiloh.







She's got a very different life than us. I think it would be nice to appreciate what she DOES do for the AP world and give her a little bit of understanding for the rest. She's obviously not anti-bf and caught up in herself. I think she deserves some understanding and gentleness.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leafwood* 
I thought surely Angelina would BF....but I guess sometimes it's easier to be an activist than actually sustain another life with your milk.









The smiley doesn't make up for the snark.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
From http://babyrazzi.com/baby/category/a...lie-brad-pitt/

I don't know if that was gleaned from the Vogue article or if this is even a reliable source but it looks like she didn't lose until after weaning...

That quote totally confused me! The author is saying she couldn't lose weight until she stopped bfing, but Angelina stopped bfing becaues she was losing weight. . . and this all made sense to the author? But, then the docs thinks something is wrong with her (so bfind wasn't the issue???). Huh?


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
That quote totally confused me! The author is saying she couldn't lose weight until she stopped bfing, but Angelina stopped bfing becaues she was losing weight. . . and this all made sense to the author? But, then the docs thinks something is wrong with her (so bfind wasn't the issue???). Huh?

I didn't understand this either...


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
I agree that I can see why a person would not want to have their children in those situations. Which makes me wonder though, why they are and have been so frequently photographed with the other two--Zahara wasn't much older than Shiloh is now when she was adopted, and as soon as she was out of the hospital they were toting her all around, and I still see photographs of them with Maddox and Zahara all the time, but no Shiloh.

it's extremely important to tote a newly adopted child around everywhere, to promote attachment. Not so much for a newborn, I suppose.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

I can understand them not going out lots with the baby. Not only is the following greater with Brad and Angelina together with their biological child then it was when it was just Angelina and her following, but having 3 young kids can be really hard to get out! Our 3 are similar in ages and it is tough to get everyone into their carseats and keep everyone from acting up and keep track of everyone, etc. And then I would imagine they have discovered that if Shiloh is with them, there is more demand for photos and therefor the situation gets more chaotic and dangerous for all 3 of their kids.

I wish she still was breastfeeding, but I am glad she did it for the amount of time that she did.

By the way, I was thinking.... you know how there was a rumour for awhile that she was pg... what if she was for a short time and quit nursing because of that and then had a m/c... that would explain the changes in weight as well. Or maybe she has had some real troubles with her thyroid which can be common after giving birth. I mean really, she could have very valid and very personal reasons for not breastfeeding any longer.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotwings640* 
I can understand them not going out lots with the baby. Not only is the following greater with Brad and Angelina together with their biological child then it was when it was just Angelina and her following, but having 3 young kids can be really hard to get out! Our 3 are similar in ages and it is tough to get everyone into their carseats and keep everyone from acting up and keep track of everyone, etc. And then I would imagine they have discovered that if Shiloh is with them, there is more demand for photos and therefor the situation gets more chaotic and dangerous for all 3 of their kids.

.

I was thinking that too. One kid is totally portable, two kids is doable, but three kids is a lot of work to be out and about.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:

That quote totally confused me! The author is saying she couldn't lose weight until she stopped bfing, but Angelina stopped bfing becaues she was losing weight. . . and this all made sense to the author? But, then the docs thinks something is wrong with her (so bfind wasn't the issue???). Huh?
the quote is saying that Angelina has been struggling with the problem of not being able to put on weight SINCE she weaned Shiloh. So the author's expereince and Angelina's was the same, no weight loss until weaned.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
it's extremely important to tote a newly adopted child around everywhere, to promote attachment. Not so much for a newborn, I suppose.

Wow. I'm just not understanding the place you're coming from. In your situation it is perfectly understandable, acceptable, and desirable to tote a newborn around.

Would you do the same if everytime you went out you had 100 (and that is no exaggeration-look at the photos of the stalkarazzi sometime) men with big cameras right in your face, fighting over the "money shot"? Would you subject your infant to that melee if you had an option? I think not. I _hope_ not. For heaven's sake, Madonna just got a black eye from being accidentally hit by a paparazzi's camera. You think she's going to be holding David around them anytime soon?

I think it's harder to be understanding when they're more privileged than you and have more resources, but they pay a price for that. They can't go for a stroll in their neighborhood. They can't go to the park. They can't even go to an amusement park that has security without being accosted.

I think we as women are too harsh on each other. We need to be more gentle and understanding. This is not a case of abuse, this is a case of a mother protecting her child and you should be behind that instead of tearing her down.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Actually we were advised once we got our newly adopted daughter home NOT to tote her around to public places. It can cause way too much stimulation, now multiply that by the paparazzi following. I see it as two parents and two children are easier to go out and pick right up and leave if need be. A third child may be harder to do. I would rather support Angelina in all the humanity aide she does and not frown upon one or two things she doesn't do, that we feel she should to our standards.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
Wow. I'm just not understanding the place you're coming from. In your situation it is perfectly understandable, acceptable, and desirable to tote a newborn around.

Would you do the same if everytime you went out you had 100 (and that is no exaggeration-look at the photos of the stalkarazzi sometime) men with big cameras right in your face, fighting over the "money shot"? Would you subject your infant to that melee if you had an option? I think not. I _hope_ not. For heaven's sake, Madonna just got a black eye from being accidentally hit by a paparazzi's camera. You think she's going to be holding David around them anytime soon?

I think it's harder to be understanding when they're more privileged than you and have more resources, but they pay a price for that. They can't go for a stroll in their neighborhood. They can't go to the park. They can't even go to an amusement park that has security without being accosted.

I think we as women are too harsh on each other. We need to be more gentle and understanding. This is not a case of abuse, this is a case of a mother protecting her child and you should be behind that instead of tearing her down.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starr* 
Actually we were advised once we got our newly adopted daughter home NOT to tote her around to public places. It can cause way too much stimulation, now multiply that by the paparazzi following. I see it as two parents and two children are easier to go out and pick right up and leave if need be. A third child may be harder to do. I would rather support Angelina in all the humanity aide she does and not frown upon one or two things she doesn't do, that we feel she should to our standards.









:







:


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

I ff my adopted DD, but am now bfing my bio DD. It can be done. I don't see any difference in bonding... But I would keep my baby away from those stalkers too.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
the quote is saying that Angelina has been struggling with the problem of not being able to put on weight SINCE she weaned Shiloh. So the author's expereince and Angelina's was the same, no weight loss until weaned.

Ok, I got it now. I was confused because the quote above it says something like, I heard she quit breastfeeding because she was losing too much weight. I thought the next qhote was agreeing with that, but maybe it was contradicting it.

So why did she stop? If not because of losing too much weight, then --?


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I only read a couple of replies but if she's not still breastfeeding then I am very disappointed in her. Logically it probably+ is because she does not truly understand the difference between breastmilk and formula and there is no excuse for that, especially a woman who does the kind of work she does. She has every opportunity to educate herself. And if she is educated on it then I would hope that there are circumstances that we are unaware of as to why she stopped.


----------



## lizanneh (Jun 4, 2006)

I would have expected more from Angelina, but it's difficult to judge someone when you don't know their circumstances. Just because she's famous doesn't mean we know what her concerns and difficulties were.

It IS great to have Gwen out there as a BFing icon. And in the list of famous women breastfeeding, lets not forget Jen Garner, who was so dedicated, she toted her Medela PIS on the set so that she could pump at work. As a fellow WOHM, and a huge Jen fan, I just had to say, "YAY!"


----------



## noodlegirl (Jun 17, 2006)

I read this thread earlier today and it has been bothering me ever since. I really don't care about AJ or any of the stars. I don't even watch TV. But I have a degree involving third world development and populations and I am really surprised and saddened that she is not nursing.

AJ is well known for her concern for Africa and other third world countries. Does she not know (or care) that formula literally kills women and babies in these areas? Her using formula is almost like someone who talks to to youth about not smoking choosing to smoke as an adult.

I know, I know, maybe she really can't breastfeed for some reason. But if that is the case why not be really upfront about it. She is setting the example b/c the people in these countries look up to her. I mean, Nambia is so pro-AJ. And from what I have seen she is very into AIDS awareness etc. But did she miss the stats on infant malnutruition, diarreaha, breastfeeding to spread out births etc.

AJ should not have the whole responsibility of the 3rd world on her shoulders, she is just one person. But so many ladies in these areas want to do what is best for their babies and think if the women in the US are feeding their babys' formula they should too. AJ had a great oppurtunity to show breastfeeding in a good light and kinda fell flat.


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
I was thinking that too. One kid is totally portable, two kids is doable, but three kids is a lot of work to be out and about.

If 3 kids are too much to handle, why is she looking to adopt another already? She can put Shiloh in a pouch or mei tai on her front and both her hands are free. She can put Shiloh in a carrier on her front and Zahara in a mei tai on her back, or Brad could carry Zahara. It's doable. Seriously, she wants 13 kids, she needs to talk to Mia Farrow and get some tips.

I read something about how Angelina felt guilty after having Shiloh for taking a home away from a child that needed it (one she would have adopted.) Maybe she can't look at Shiloh without feeling that guilt?


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firstkid4me* 
If 3 kids are too much to handle, why is she looking to adopt another already? She can put Shiloh in a pouch or mei tai on her front and both her hands are free. She can put Shiloh in a carrier on her front and Zahara in a mei tai on her back, or Brad could carry Zahara. It's doable. Seriously, she wants 13 kids, she needs to talk to Mia Farrow and get some tips.

I read something about how Angelina felt guilty after having Shiloh for taking a home away from a child that needed it (one she would have adopted.) Maybe she can't look at Shiloh without feeling that guilt?

Wow. Nasty. And you're on a board that espouses gentleness.

Read through the whole thread for very valid reasons on why Angelina might not want to haul her infant around with her. Even a child in a wrap would not be safe in that stalkarazzi mess. Madonna just barely got a black eye from one of them. Stars have been knocked down, run off the road, etc by paparazzi looking for the money shot. And pictures of Brangelina and their brood are hotter than anything else right now. Put aside your self-righteous knowledge of what is best for a few minutes and be more understanding.

And about her feeling guilty-whoever said that was transposing something she said after she adopted Maddox onto a time after she had Shiloh. She has never to my knowledge expressed regret for having Shiloh. No thinking person in the public eye would because the child would live with that forever.

What she _did_ say, back when she was single and had just adopted Maddox, and this was said in response to the "having your own children" question, was that she wanted to adopt and that for every biological child she had she'd feel that she'd just taken a home away from a child who needed it. This was when she was single and not looking to get married or be in a relationship that would produce children. She's changed, her life has changed and I have NEVER heard her express regret for Shiloh.


----------



## amor vincit omnia (Nov 21, 2006)

Good mothers use formula too. I like Angelina, I assume that she has valid reasons - as did I once upon a time. Honestly, three children have a good home with her. Yay! This is good.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noodlegirl* 
I read this thread earlier today and it has been bothering me ever since. I really don't care about AJ or any of the stars. I don't even watch TV. But I have a degree involving third world development and populations and I am really surprised and saddened that she is not nursing.

AJ is well known for her concern for Africa and other third world countries. Does she not know (or care) that formula literally kills women and babies in these areas? Her using formula is almost like someone who talks to to youth about not smoking choosing to smoke as an adult.

I know, I know, maybe she really can't breastfeed for some reason. But if that is the case why not be really upfront about it. She is setting the example b/c the people in these countries look up to her. I mean, Nambia is so pro-AJ. And from what I have seen she is very into AIDS awareness etc. But did she miss the stats on infant malnutruition, diarreaha, breastfeeding to spread out births etc.

AJ should not have the whole responsibility of the 3rd world on her shoulders, she is just one person. But so many ladies in these areas want to do what is best for their babies and think if the women in the US are feeding their babys' formula they should too. AJ had a great oppurtunity to show breastfeeding in a good light and kinda fell flat.

















:
I'm not going to lose sleep over her bf'ing or not bf'ing, but I totally agree that as an advocate for taking care of the third world, it would have been appropriate for her to set an example by extended bf'ing.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

where has it been said she is looking to adopt another one?


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guava~Lush* 
'swhy I like Gwen.

She still bf's I think, and they're babes are just weeks? apart.

Gwen







:


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizanneh* 
It IS great to have Gwen out there as a BFing icon. And in the list of famous women breastfeeding, lets not forget Jen Garner, who was so dedicated, she toted her Medela PIS on the set so that she could pump at work. As a fellow WOHM, and a huge Jen fan, I just had to say, "YAY!"

Yes on Gwen, and a BIG yes on Jennifer Garner. She totally gets my award for favorite celebrity mom--she just seems so nice and down to earth. Can't you just imagine running into her at the park or something and chatting about baby/kid stuff while your kid and Violet run around?









Just wanted to note about the difficulty toting three kids around--I don't think this necessarily applies, because they have several big burly bodyguards, etc., so it's not like they don't or can't have any help riding herd on the kiddos!


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
Just wanted to note about the difficulty toting three kids around--I don't think this necessarily applies, because they have several big burly bodyguards, etc., so it's not like they don't or can't have any help riding herd on the kiddos!

I think this ESPECIALLY applies to them. Those big burly bodyguards were not hired to tote kids. Those big burly bodyguars were hired to BE big burly bodyguards and protect them from the horde that follows them everywhere.

Has anybody who posts this kind of stuff even _seen_ the photos or videos that show the latest breed of paparazzi? Or listened in the videos to the stuff the paparazzi yells at them to get a reaction? Or watched the swarm that rushes at them when they step outside? I'm surprised any mother would advocate for them to take an infant out into that.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
I think this ESPECIALLY applies to them. Those big burly bodyguards were not hired to tote kids. Those big burly bodyguars were hired to BE big burly bodyguards and protect them from the horde that follows them everywhere.

Has anybody who posts this kind of stuff even _seen_ the photos or videos that show the latest breed of paparazzi? Or listened in the videos to the stuff the paparazzi yells at them to get a reaction? Or watched the swarm that rushes at them when they step outside? I'm surprised any mother would advocate for them to take an infant out into that.

Yes I'm aware of the latest paparazzi issues. I think it's horrible. I wouldn't want to take my infant out into that either.
But it's okay to take a 10 month old adopted infant out into that right after she gets out of the hospital a couple of weeks after you've adopted her from an orphanage in Ethiopia??

I think that she is enough of a star that she could step away from the limelight for a few minutes and focus on parenting her baby, rather than leaving her with a nanny and a bottle and continuing her previous lifestyle of saving the world as if nothing's any different. Frankly, I don't get it. Having kids shouldn't be an excuse to do nothing in the rest of the world, but also, we are unlikely to affect anything or anyone else in the world to the extent that we affect our own children. (Biological or adopted.) Is this judgmental? Yes, probably. But I am also aware that she has chosen to step out into the public eye and be an advocate for children and for children's health, so it bothers me that she is setting an example of something (formula feeding) that is not the best practice according to any health organization (AAP, WHO, Unicef, etc.) If she can't breastfeed for some reason, fine, I had my share of difficulties in the beginning and it was looking like things might go that direction for me too, but even if I was formula feeding I would not talk publicly about how great it was that my husband got up early to bottle feed the baby so that I could sleep in.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
I think that she is enough of a star that she could step away from the limelight for a few minutes and focus on parenting her baby, rather than leaving her with a nanny and a bottle and continuing her previous lifestyle of saving the world as if nothing's any different. Frankly, I don't get it. Having kids shouldn't be an excuse to do nothing in the rest of the world, but also, we are unlikely to affect anything or anyone else in the world to the extent that we affect our own children. (Biological or adopted.) Is this judgmental? Yes, probably. But I am also aware that she has chosen to step out into the public eye and be an advocate for children and for children's health, so it bothers me that she is setting an example of something (formula feeding) that is not the best practice according to any health organization (AAP, WHO, Unicef, etc.) If she can't breastfeed for some reason, fine, I had my share of difficulties in the beginning and it was looking like things might go that direction for me too, but even if I was formula feeding I would not talk publicly about how great it was that my husband got up early to bottle feed the baby so that I could sleep in.









Exactly.


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
Wow. Nasty. And you're on a board that espouses gentleness.

Read through the whole thread for very valid reasons on why Angelina might not want to haul her infant around with her. Even a child in a wrap would not be safe in that stalkarazzi mess. Madonna just barely got a black eye from one of them. Stars have been knocked down, run off the road, etc by paparazzi looking for the money shot. And pictures of Brangelina and their brood are hotter than anything else right now. Put aside your self-righteous knowledge of what is best for a few minutes and be more understanding.

And about her feeling guilty-whoever said that was transposing something she said after she adopted Maddox onto a time after she had Shiloh. She has never to my knowledge expressed regret for having Shiloh. No thinking person in the public eye would because the child would live with that forever.

What she _did_ say, back when she was single and had just adopted Maddox, and this was said in response to the "having your own children" question, was that she wanted to adopt and that for every biological child she had she'd feel that she'd just taken a home away from a child who needed it. This was when she was single and not looking to get married or be in a relationship that would produce children. She's changed, her life has changed and I have NEVER heard her express regret for Shiloh.

I wasn't trying to be nasty, I'm just saying if they don't have Shiloh with them because they couldn't handle 3 kids, then they should wait a little while before adopting another child.

I remember reading in Star magazine (yes, I read that rag) AFTER Shiloh was born that Angelina felt guilty for taking a home away from a child she could/would have adopted in Shiloh's place. I doubt that she'd come out and say, "I wish I'd never had Shiloh," but who knows if that's what she's thinking?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
That quote totally confused me! The author is saying she couldn't lose weight until she stopped bfing, but Angelina stopped bfing becaues she was losing weight. . . and this all made sense to the author? But, then the docs thinks something is wrong with her (so bfind wasn't the issue???). Huh?

No the author said she couldn't lose weight and Angelina was saying she lost weight after she quit. Prior to that people were speculating she was pg again and she was saying no she just hadn't lost weight because she was bfing.


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
Yes I'm aware of the latest paparazzi issues. I think it's horrible. I wouldn't want to take my infant out into that either.
But it's okay to take a 10 month old adopted infant out into that right after she gets out of the hospital a couple of weeks after you've adopted her from an orphanage in Ethiopia??

I think that she is enough of a star that she could step away from the limelight for a few minutes and focus on parenting her baby, rather than leaving her with a nanny and a bottle and continuing her previous lifestyle of saving the world as if nothing's any different. Frankly, I don't get it. Having kids shouldn't be an excuse to do nothing in the rest of the world, but also, we are unlikely to affect anything or anyone else in the world to the extent that we affect our own children. (Biological or adopted.) Is this judgmental? Yes, probably. But I am also aware that she has chosen to step out into the public eye and be an advocate for children and for children's health, so it bothers me that she is setting an example of something (formula feeding) that is not the best practice according to any health organization (AAP, WHO, Unicef, etc.) If she can't breastfeed for some reason, fine, I had my share of difficulties in the beginning and it was looking like things might go that direction for me too, but even if I was formula feeding I would not talk publicly about how great it was that my husband got up early to bottle feed the baby so that I could sleep in.


Exactly! She can stop globetrotting for a little while and bond with her baby the way that she's bonded with her older children. (I'm not saying she hasn't bonded with Shiloh, but you ALWAYS see stories about Angelina off in some foreign country with her adopted kids, does she see Shiloh only at night or on the weekends? I remember seeing a story about them in a toy store, and the story was about the educational toys they were buying for Maddox and Zahara. I sat there thinking, what about Shiloh?) Angelina is not going to save the world by herself if she works tirelessly every day, so she should take some time off for her family.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
Those aren't really fair comparisons to make (Mad when young and Zahara when young). Back then, Angelina just had to deal with regular Jolie paparazzi. Now they have to deal with Brangelina stalkarazzi.

True of when Mad was a baby but Brad went with her to pick up Zahara so they had the Brangelina stalkarazzi from day one with her and yet they took her out.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama* 
where has it been said she is looking to adopt another one?

Oh many many places. Who knows if it's true of course but it's been said again and again. BP has also been quoted as saying they'd probably have five kids within another year or something to that effect.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

This thread smacks of the same judgemental crap that is put on work out of home moms - gosh forbid a mom enjoy working or things that do not involve direct contact with the baby. angie is just doing things other than a full time office job. The truth it none of us really know how much time she spends with any of her kids, photos and magazines are not an accurate portrayal of real life. We have no idea if shiloh is with her and she just prefers not to take her out in public.... maybe she has a reason, maybe a medical reason? None of us know! Who really cares? I am sure that if you had someone taking snap shots of your life we could all sit here and question your choices and find things "wrong" or that could be perceived as "wrong".


----------



## melikahiwa (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama* 
This thread smacks of the same judgemental crap that is put on work out of home moms - gosh forbid a mom enjoy working or things that do not involve direct contact with the baby. angie is just doing things other than a full time office job. The truth it none of us really know how much time she spends with any of her kids, photos and magazines are not an accurate portrayal of real life. We have no idea if shiloh is with her and she just prefers not to take her out in public.... maybe she has a reason, maybe a medical reason? None of us know! Who really cares? I am sure that if you had someone taking snap shots of your life we could all sit here and question your choices and find things "wrong" or that could be perceived as "wrong".









:


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

I must say though that knowing where her humanitarian efforts have all been focused, (Africa) I would think that bf awareness (not necessarily by example) would really be at the top of her list. She does seem to have been more or less silent on this topic which I find _very disapointing.







: But her $ job is being thin and beautiful. So she has tremendous pressure to get thin - not just fit - again. I still think she is a good person and really trying to help people out. And hey, she's only human!_


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama* 
I am sure that if you had someone taking snap shots of your life we could all sit here and question your choices and find things "wrong" or that could be perceived as "wrong".

Yes, and as soon as I quit my job as a SAHM or my DH quits his job as a scientist to become actors and we become mega rich and famous movie stars and then become a goodwill ambassador for the UN and take every possible opportunity to appear in the public eye in TV and magazine interviews advocating my agenda with my own proscriptions for what should happen in the entire third world and professing my great love for the world's children, I will tune into MDC to see what you think of what my words and actions in the public eye says about my parenting and whether that is inconsistent with the causes that I choose to espouse to the public as important!

Oh, wait, that's right, I'm not choosing a career in the public eye, because I know that that would open me up to being followed by paparrazi and I value my privacy. So I guess you'll have to just guess at my own failings and inconsistencies without any photo evidence!


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama* 
This thread smacks of the same judgemental crap that is put on work out of home moms - gosh forbid a mom enjoy working or things that do not involve direct contact with the baby. angie is just doing things other than a full time office job. The truth it none of us really know how much time she spends with any of her kids, photos and magazines are not an accurate portrayal of real life. We have no idea if shiloh is with her and she just prefers not to take her out in public.... maybe she has a reason, maybe a medical reason? None of us know! Who really cares? I am sure that if you had someone taking snap shots of your life we could all sit here and question your choices and find things "wrong" or that could be perceived as "wrong".

I have worked full time out of the house pretty much the entire time I have been a mom (minus maternity leaves and a lay-off or two in the dot bomb era.) I still thought bf'ing was important enough that I pumped and sacrificed pretty much every hour I wasn't working to the babies/toddlers (I can count how many times I've been out without kids in the last 4 years on one hand)...that includes sleeping hours. I don't think Angelina is a bad person for not bf'ing- I don't judge other moms I know (ok, not out loud







) for not bf'ing. I just think it's too bad that she isn't bf'ing considering her concentration on third world countries. If she couldn't have breastfed, it would have been nice for her to explain and still stress the importance.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama* 
This thread smacks of the same judgemental crap that is put on work out of home moms - gosh forbid a mom enjoy working or things that do not involve direct contact with the baby. angie is just doing things other than a full time office job. The truth it none of us really know how much time she spends with any of her kids, photos and magazines are not an accurate portrayal of real life. We have no idea if shiloh is with her and she just prefers not to take her out in public.... maybe she has a reason, maybe a medical reason? None of us know! Who really cares? I am sure that if you had someone taking snap shots of your life we could all sit here and question your choices and find things "wrong" or that could be perceived as "wrong".

Yeah. That.

Here's my main point here. Women are too judgmental of other women. Tearing apart a woman who seems to be a fantastic mother simply because she does not do everything you would _like_ her to do as a person in the public eye is not good. It's not good for her. It's not good for you. It's not good for women in general. We need to be supporting each other.

_Having said that_...If anybody wants to diss Britney's vagina-flashing, hard partying, sleeping around mothering skills, I'm almost there. I've almost lost patience with her.


----------



## iamleabee (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## touka (Oct 5, 2006)

Given the earlier part of the conversation, you might find her current comments in Elle (UK edition) interesting:

Quote:

On looking for the right somebody: "I wanted was to find somebody who, first and foremost, was a great father, because I was already a parent."

On Brad being amazing: "We came together because we're similar. He's a really amazing father - he didn't just become that around me. He's a thoughtful, intelligent man."

On Maddox, Zahara, and Shiloh: "The world has this opinion about the difference, then you wonder if there is a difference. In fact I found the opposite. I think I feel so much more for Madd and Zee because they're survivors, they came through so much. In some way they're strangers because they had this life before me. Shiloh seemed so privileged from the moment she was born, I have less inclination to feel for her. I have to do the opposite from what I expected! I met my other kids when they were six months, they came with a personality. A newborn really is this&#8230; blob! But now she's starting to have a personality. The three of them are very funny together, very loud and in each other's faces. She's grown up with Zee screaming in her face in the morning! But, yes, I'm conscious that I have to make sure I don't ignore her needs, just because I think the others are more vulnerable."

On the kids rebelling one day: "We were trying to figure out how because we shoot guns in movies, we have motorbikes and planes, and mummy's covered in tattoos. All that's left for them to do is to become Mormons."


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

touka said:


> On the kids rebelling one day: "We were trying to figure out how because we shoot guns in movies, we have motorbikes and planes, and mummy's covered in tattoos. All that's left for them to do is to become Mormons." QUOTE]
> 
> As a post-Mormon, all I can say to that is....
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erin11 (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't understand how you could have less inclination to feel for one of your children, no matter what the circumstance. Referring to a newborn as a "blob"...







I mean, I know newborns don't do much, but its your baby!


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erin11* 
I don't understand how you could have less inclination to feel for one of your children, no matter what the circumstance. Referring to a newborn as a "blob"...







I mean, I know newborns don't do much, but its your baby!

That quote almost proves my point that she does feel differently about Shiloh than her adopted kids.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firstkid4me* 
That quote almost proves my point that she does feel differently about Shiloh than her adopted kids.

I am terribly afraid that I have to agree.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I wonder if she felt a little guilty nursing her 3rd since she didn't get to with the first 2. I've heard of some moms having difficulties with that (kind of like how circ continues in siblings).

Or it could just be that she is like most other mainstream moms that quit after a few weeks or months. Who knows.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamao'two* 
I wonder if she felt a little guilty nursing her 3rd since she didn't get to with the first 2. I've heard of some moms having difficulties with that (kind of like how circ continues in siblings)..

I was thinking the same thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamao'two* 
Or it could just be that she is like most other mainstream moms that quit after a few weeks or months. Who knows.

Or she needed her figure/independence back. I am kind-of getting to the point where I want my normal smaller chest back, since I've been nursing and/or pregnant for the last four years. I'm not going to wean anytime soon, but sometimes I fantasize about buying normal bras and tighter fitting shirts.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 

_Having said that_...If anybody wants to diss Britney's vagina-flashing, hard partying, sleeping around mothering skills, I'm almost there. I've almost lost patience with her.

See, that's the thing--Britney doesn't bother me that much. Sure, I think she should put a little more attention into carseat safety, but otherwise, I really didn't feel much bothered that she didn't seem to breastfeed because i didn't really expect much of her and I don't think that the rest of the world (well, maybe the world over 15 years old) takes her very seriously as a role model or an advocate for children. But I had some high hopes for Angelina! Certainly, I would say that a lot of celebrities have exceeded my expectations by breastfeeding and making positive public statements about it, and I was hoping that she would put 2 and 2 together and realize the value and importance of breastfeeding and of breastfeeding promotion in improving the health and chances to live for babies around the world, but she apparently doesn't make the connection enough to make it her cause. Too bad, because the world is listening.


----------



## crazyangel06 (May 19, 2006)

: OK ladies what n the world does angelina breastfeeding have to do with Lactivisn?


----------



## REDBREAST (May 6, 2006)

I also have to say that, I am so saddened that Angelina does not feel as strong of a connection with her bio child, as her adopted ones. I don't really know what to think, it all sounds just so crazy, is the source legit? I am just trying to make sense of what Touka quoted of Angelina's interview, in Elle.


----------



## touka (Oct 5, 2006)

You can read the full text of the parts quoted here: http://img23.imagevenue.com/img.php?..._122_488lo.jpg (here is the original source: http://community.livejournal.com/ohn.../10193060.html)

Her comments regarding prenatal care are a bit western and arguably misguided, but it would appear that this rebellious woman is quite indoctrinated to allopathic medicine.


----------



## REDBREAST (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Touka! I was not doubting you, I was and still am so shocked she said that about Shiloh. I could not even begin to imagine having to conciously "make" myself care for one of my kids, when it comes so naturally, or preferrabley to my others, craziness is all I can say right now.


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *REDBREAST* 
Thanks Touka! I was not doubting you, I was and still am so shocked she said that about Shiloh. I could not even begin to imagine having to conciously "make" myself care for one of my kids, when it comes so naturally, or preferrabley to my others, craziness is all I can say right now.









Could you imagine being Shiloh seeing that at age 20?


----------



## touka (Oct 5, 2006)

*redbreast* I didn't think you were doubting me! We're not a "take your word for it" crowd around here so I figured other's might be curious to see it all in context.









I agree with you, I was quite taken aback by those particular words. I'm hoping that it just didn't come out right and she just means she can see the dichotomy between their early lives. That just because Shiloh's first days were not traumatic, doesn't mean she isn't needy. Although, even with that rationalization, I can't imagine not having a gut instinct of needing one's child regardless of circumstance.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guava~Lush* 
'swhy I like Gwen.

She still bf's I think, and they're babes are just weeks? apart.

She does. There was a quote on MSN a few weeks ago where she was talking about losing the baby weight and she said that continuing to bf helped her with that, she said it gave her "superpowers" or something all sweet like that







she rocks!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

We dont know what Angelinas issues are. Has anyone ever considered she could have had or still have some ppd? I mean, she has never been through birth and all those hormonal changes before. There is such a thing as post adoption depression, but her not having that does not rule out her now having ppd, which would interfer with her bonding with shiloh. And she may not be talking about it, because she may not even realize it or want to admit it yet. It took me quite awhile to realize I had it after my last child. And I think it is normal to feel some ambivalence at first, I did. For awhile I felt the new baby was taking the time and attention my dd needed. Later, I felt guilty that because of dd, the new baby wasnt getting it. Being a parent sometimes means just feeling guilty! And it probally took me six months or more to feel back to myself after my last child and even longer than that to look back adn recognize ppd for what it was.

As for the bf, well, six months is better than if she had not bf at all, and its not easy for everyone. I know with my first it was a snap, a breeze, I loved it so imagine my shock when dd and I had such an antagonizing bf relatinship. I mean, her latch HURT, she was a marathon nurser which frustrated me, impatinect to get UP. Now, I did nurse her until after the age of three, but still, if I'd had a doctor give me half a reason to quit, I really think I would have. I had to go in for a colonoscopy just after her birth and I was really looking for a reason to quit. Im glad I didnt, but if I had not been so informed and so determined, I would have quit early on. I had a coworker who was told by her doctor she had to quit because of weight loss issues. Mabye the doc was wrong, but she didnt know any diffrent and you do the best you can, thats all Im saying, maybe she has good reasons. And maybe there are moms out there who would not have bf at all that will now, because she did do it for six months. Also, if she has ppd, couldnt that interfer with her wanting to bf?

Just my two cents. I could be totally off base.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noodlegirl* 
I read this thread earlier today and it has been bothering me ever since. I really don't care about AJ or any of the stars. I don't even watch TV. But I have a degree involving third world development and populations and I am really surprised and saddened that she is not nursing.

AJ is well known for her concern for Africa and other third world countries. Does she not know (or care) that formula literally kills women and babies in these areas? Her using formula is almost like someone who talks to to youth about not smoking choosing to smoke as an adult.


I have to agree with that, barring some unknown reason. If it's true that she quit because she was worried about how much weight she was losing, then







my clothes are literally falling off of me right now, I haven't been able to put on a pound while bf'ing and yeah, I look too skinny. so what? that doesn't mean unhealthy! I wouldn't quit bf'ing if it made me keep the weight ON, either! there's just no excuse for being in Africa working with children so long, seeing the clear lack of adequate clean water to mix formula with and not seeing the big picture in terms of how important promoting bf'ing there is.

this is the problem with celebrities being considered activists or spokespeople- they're not necessarily educated or informed on key issues in their "cause". I really, really hope those things she said about Shiloh were out of context or meant to sound differently than they did, or I'd wonder about PPD.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

I think PPD is a possibility, and maybe there is the possibility that she has self-esteem issues that she is transferring on to Shiloh. (I'm an arm-chair psychotherapist.







) I know in the past she had problems with severe depression and self mutiliation, which could mean her self-esteem is less than healthy, still. If so, maybe she feels that because Shiloh carries part of her, she is somehow less important? Or maybe she has attachment issues because she didn't have the birth she had planned (supposedly she had a medical need for a c-section, although a lot of celebrities have them electively.)


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyangel06* 







: OK ladies what n the world does angelina breastfeeding have to do with Lactivisn?

um . . EVERYTHING!

What is Lactivism? Everyone, please read!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lactivism is breastfeeding activism. The main goal of Lactivism is creating change due to *positive action*. It can take many forms including working to help get laws enacted to support breastfeeding mothers and their children, *educating mothers and mothers-to-be on the benefits of breastfeeding and the disadvantages of choosing formula and demonstrating against those who interfere with the nursing relationship between mother and child* but organizing nurse-ins, letter writing campaigns, etc. These are only a few examples.

(bolding mine) By breastfeeding herself and/or being open with why she is/isn't bf Angelina can educate so many people about the benefits and complete naturalness of breastfeeding. That is what Angelina Breastfeeding has to do with lactivism!


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuansprincess* 
By breastfeeding herself

Silly girl- Angelina isn't breastfeeding herself - she was breastfeeding Shiloh!







:

Oh, I kill myself.

Sorry.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

OK, the last part of the discussion, about her bonding issues with "the blob", has really had me thinking since I posted last. It's worried me-and not just because Angie's my girl crush, but because that's just not something a momma so attached to two children would normally say about her third.

The only thing that would make the world right again (and the only thing that really makes sense in this situation) is if it were, as a PP said, PPD. I mean, she's fully attached to these two adopted babies and said that she is growing attached to Shiloh. The way she's described her feelings about Shiloh jive almost perfectly with those of friends of mine who've had PPD, and quotes I've read by Brooke Shields about her first baby.

Pray Goddess that that's the case. I need my Angie intact as a great AP mom - who may have one or two tiny faults.









OT (kinda) - did you read the new interview in Elle? It's Gwen Stefani saying that of course Kingston (her son) is in the recording studio with her. Of course he is "because I'm still breastfeeding". YAY!!!!!!


----------



## AnneCordelia (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
OT (kinda) - did you read the new interview in Elle? It's Gwen Stefani saying that of course Kingston (her son) is in the recording studio with her. Of course he is "because I'm still breastfeeding". YAY!!!!!!

I think that she took it even one step farther and said she was "still _nursing_."


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
OK, the last part of the discussion, about her bonding issues with "the blob", has really had me thinking since I posted last. It's worried me-and not just because Angie's my girl crush, but because that's just not something a momma so attached to two children would normally say about her third.

The only thing that would make the world right again (and the only thing that really makes sense in this situation) is if it were, as a PP said, PPD. I mean, she's fully attached to these two adopted babies and said that she is growing attached to Shiloh. The way she's described her feelings about Shiloh jive almost perfectly with those of friends of mine who've had PPD, and quotes I've read by Brooke Shields about her first baby.

Pray Goddess that that's the case. I need my Angie intact as a great AP mom - who may have one or two tiny faults.









See, that's the thing that's sort of been bugging me. I feel like she's so attached and loving and AP with the first two, and then I just feel like there's this huge disconnect with the baby--that's why I am finding it weird that there are so few pics of them out in public with her. I also find it a little disturbing that she is working and traveling so much and so on. It's almost like she doesn't want to acknowledge that there's anything different. But having a baby is a HUGE difference in you life. Even if you already have been a parent, just the process of having another life biologically dependent on you through pregnancy and then through nursing is a huge deal. Also, she did say numerous times in the past that she really didn't want to have biological children--I kind of get the feeling that she sort of agreed to it because it was important to Brad, but that she might not have been that into it herself. I mean, when you saw pics of Gwen Stefani or Jennifer Garner or Julia Roberts pregnant, they were just really radiantly pregnant, and you could just see the excitement and anticipation shining through--you can't fake that! With Angelina, when she gave interviews or stuff, it was always like, "yeah, I feel fine, now let's talk about the starving children in Africa . . . ."

Yes, she used to be my girl crush too. Sadly, though, the love is gone.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
Yes, she used to be my girl crush too. Sadly, though, the love is gone.









I just can't stop loving someone because they do one thing that I don't understand or agree with. I adore that woman otherwise. I have to say "either she has a problem, in which case she needs understanding and sympathy, or she chooses not to breastfeed, in which case I need to accept that some people do things differently than I'd like them too".


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
OK, the last part of the discussion, about her bonding issues with "the blob", has really had me thinking since I posted last. It's worried me-and not *just because Angie's my girl crush,* !!!!









Well, that clears it up. I was starting to wonder if YOU were really Angelina with your wonderful defending of her!


----------



## crazyangel06 (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuansprincess* 
um . . EVERYTHING!

What is Lactivism? Everyone, please read!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lactivism is breastfeeding activism. The main goal of Lactivism is creating change due to *positive action*. It can take many forms including working to help get laws enacted to support breastfeeding mothers and their children, *educating mothers and mothers-to-be on the benefits of breastfeeding and the disadvantages of choosing formula and demonstrating against those who interfere with the nursing relationship between mother and child* but organizing nurse-ins, letter writing campaigns, etc. These are only a few examples.

(bolding mine) By breastfeeding herself and/or being open with why she is/isn't bf Angelina can educate so many people about the benefits and complete naturalness of breastfeeding. That is what Angelina Breastfeeding has to do with lactivism!


Have you read this whole thread this has nothing to do with Lactivism !!atleast not the tpe of lactivsm i am apart of!!


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 







Well, that clears it up. I was starting to wonder if YOU were really Angelina with your wonderful defending of her!


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyangel06* 
Have you read this whole thread this has nothing to do with Lactivism !!atleast not the tpe of lactivsm i am apart of!!

Celebrity bfing is important. For good or bad, celebrities are seen as role models for a lot of people. They have an excellent opportunity for "normalizing" bfing by openly doing it and advocating for it.


----------



## littlemomma (Aug 7, 2002)

In regard to the whole thing about her saying that she felt less compassionate toward Shiloh or whatever, I wanted to say that I have felt similar feelings towards my ds2. My DS 1 has a tougher life thus far because I got divorced from his dad when he was a baby and there is a lot that goes along with that. DS 2 in comparison, seems to be "privledged" like she said about Shiloh. Not that I would ever hold back affection from ds2, but I find that I worry and think about ds 1 more. Just wanted to share that her comment didn't bother me and I appreciated her honesty.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

nevermind, it's already been covered


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemomma* 
In regard to the whole thing about her saying that she felt less compassionate toward Shiloh or whatever, I wanted to say that I have felt similar feelings towards my ds2. My DS 1 has a tougher life thus far because I got divorced from his dad when he was a baby and there is a lot that goes along with that. DS 2 in comparison, seems to be "privledged" like she said about Shiloh. Not that I would ever hold back affection from ds2, but I find that I worry and think about ds 1 more. Just wanted to share that her comment didn't bother me and I appreciated her honesty.

Thank you. Since I have not felt that, it is hard for me to understand. Your perspective makes me understand this situation a bit more.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemomma* 
In regard to the whole thing about her saying that she felt less compassionate toward Shiloh or whatever, I wanted to say that I have felt similar feelings towards my ds2. My DS 1 has a tougher life thus far because I got divorced from his dad when he was a baby and there is a lot that goes along with that. DS 2 in comparison, seems to be "privledged" like she said about Shiloh. Not that I would ever hold back affection from ds2, but I find that I worry and think about ds 1 more. Just wanted to share that her comment didn't bother me and I appreciated her honesty.

Wow. I think there is a bit of that in my family. Dss had a rough divorce in his childhood, and I know that ds seems so spoiled in comparision. I think my dh feels a bit that way.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

While I do not agree with what she said and I think it's very sad(I would hate for Shiloh to see that when she grows up







) I can _somewhat_ see where she's coming from. It's obvious adoption is her passion. Maybe she was pressured into having a baby? Maybe she feels resentful? Not saying it's any reason to say what she said about her or to remain disconnected but I think it's obvious she's struggling. Like a few others pointed out, maybe she is depressed. We don't know her circumstances.

It seems like she feels she owes something to Maddox and Zahara because like she said, they've come through so much and Shiloh was priveleged from the start just being born in the United States.

I'm maybe not making much sense.







I just feel for her. I think it must be tremendously hard raising children in the public eye and especially having a blended family.

Hopefully when Shiloh is older and can more actively participate in the mother/daughter relationship she will feel differently. Let's hope so!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

I guess what I struggle with is the fact that, yes Maddox and Zahara were born into less fortunate circumstances, but for the vast majority of their lives they have been, financially at least, very privledged. We can never know what goes on in someone elses home but Shiloh has now spent more time with a mother who says she has to be

Quote:

conscious that I have to make sure I don't ignore her needs
than M and Z spent in their previous "lives" which is interesting.


----------



## PJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Remember she did have a c-section, and we all know about the results from that with breastfeeding length. I remember an article where she said she was really tired.

Most women, no matter what their disposition, do not rest adequately after any kind of birth. I would like to see some studies on this too and how early weaning occurs due to this important factor.

Take care.
PJJ


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to general breastfeeding since it's not Lactivism


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyCate* 
Or maybe she has attachment issues because she didn't have the birth she had planned (supposedly she had a medical need for a c-section, although a lot of celebrities have them electively.)

Shiloh was breech so she "needed" a c-section. She has talked about how terrifying the whole thing was and how different from just being given a walking talking toddler. Which well yeah.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
It seems like she feels she owes something to Maddox and Zahara because like she said, they've come through so much and Shiloh was priveleged from the start just being born in the United States.

Or Africa as the case may be.









I could be wrong but I've always assumed Shiloh wasn't quite planned. They hadn't been together that long when she got pg. It could be those are where some of the feelings come from. Just me playing arm-chair shrink though.


----------



## sntm (Jan 1, 2004)

Questioning (respectfully) the move out of Lactivism?









I feel for Angelina since it does seem consistent that she is a little PPD, but I mourn the loss of another breastfeeding mentor for women, especially those that identify with her passion for the safety and health of children. It may not be fair to place that burden on her, but in part she signed up for it and regardless she has it.

It's for this reason that I'm always very careful with how I phrase things related to breastfeeding -- too enthusiastic and you come across as a "zealot", not enthusiastic enough and you miss an opportunity to be an example for change.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I always think thesi belongs in lactivism - it has to do with wether or not angeline is an advoacate (lactivist) for breastfeeding, by notr breastfeeding, she is missing an important opportunity to spread the good news...


----------



## Kylix (May 3, 2002)

The fact that she says that she has to be extra conscious to connect with Shiloh makes me that much more frustrated that she is not with Shiloh more. She is out with Maddox and Zahara all the time. Alot of you are saying "it's too hard" to be out with three kids with the paparazzi hounding you. Well then, why not switch it up sometimes? Why can't she take Shiloh out and leave Maddox and Zahara home with the nanny?

Kylix


----------

